# 4 Male Rats + Double Critter Nation and ALL accessories near Chicago IL



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

Hello guys, so I'm moving and unfortunately my boys cannot come with  I feel so horrible. I have four males: a PEW, Agouti, Hooded and Black Berkshire rex that need a loving home. I can sell the DCN and all the liners and accessories for 200 (all hideaways, waterbottles, dishes, homemade hammocks, etc), or if you have a cage big enough, my boys are free. The only people I really know around here are snake people and I'm INCREDIBLY paranoid they'd become feeders.. My agouti is a shoulder rat, my hooded is a kisser, and my berkshire loves gentle skritches behind the ears. 

Send me a PM if you're able to take them in!!


----------



## MeinTora (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh I wish you were closer, that would be perfect. Hope you can find a loving home for your boys  I can't imagine parting with my rats.


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

Oh I feel SO awful.. They are so sweet


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

Hey guys it's getting kinda urgent.. Landlord is chomping at the bit and I know NOBODY willing to take them in..


----------



## Destiny (Aug 17, 2014)

Just A tip, I know this may not help but- Go to the local Spca or humane soceity. They can and will make a contract saying that who ever gets them will not use them as feeders. They will have to send pictures once a month for the next 6.


----------



## Tesumph (Aug 12, 2014)

Man, I really would if you weren't 19 hours away. Good luck, have you looked for rat rescues near you?


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

brundlefly said:


> Hello guys, so I'm moving and unfortunately my boys cannot come with  I feel so horrible. I have four males: a PEW, Agouti, Hooded and Black Berkshire rex that need a loving home. I can sell the DCN and all the liners and accessories for 200 (all hideaways, waterbottles, dishes, homemade hammocks, etc), or if you have a cage big enough, my boys are free. The only people I really know around here are snake people and I'm INCREDIBLY paranoid they'd become feeders.. My agouti is a shoulder rat, my hooded is a kisser, and my berkshire loves gentle skritches behind the ears.
> 
> Send me a PM if you're able to take them in!!


I would be big time contacting any rat rescues--even if they don't have a foster home opening, they may courtesy list them for you on their rescue's website, which will get more lookers and more potential new homes to screen.

It may also calm down your landlord a bit, if you can show the "listed for adoption" ad on a website.


----------



## brundlefly (Mar 27, 2014)

Unfortunately there aren't any rat rescues nearby that I could find that are still in business. The only one I could find is Critter Camp two hours away, who already have enough rats as is, and I'd feel horrible since I adopted two from her last year :'( Last case scenario I work at Petco and we have an adoption program, so at least I know they have a good chance of a good home.. But I'd rather go outside of Petco.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

I know there's a lot of mixed opinions about it, but have you tried putting them out on the Rat Fan Club? I know there's members from all over on there, I'm sure someone would take them


----------



## Ratpax (Aug 24, 2014)

brundlefly said:


> Unfortunately there aren't any rat rescues nearby that I could find that are still in business. The only one I could find is Critter Camp two hours away, who already have enough rats as is, and I'd feel horrible since I adopted two from her last year :'( Last case scenario I work at Petco and we have an adoption program, so at least I know they have a good chance of a good home.. But I'd rather go outside of Petco.


Oh, are two of the ones you're rehoming from that rescue, then? If so, won't they just take them back?

Reputable rescues pretty much always try to be lifetime safety nets for their adopted animals.


----------

